# Vermont Castings gas stove fan control problem



## Lane (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a Vermont Castings Stardance gas stove with a Honeywell remote control.  Abut 5 years old. 

When the room comes up to temperature and the stove shuts off, the fan continues to run and will not quit until I turn it off with the remote.  Annoying, since the fan is really loud anyway.  Can anyone tell me how I may be able to correct this?

Thanks


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2014)

fan should stay running until the lower firebox has cooled down to 120*
on some fireboxes that can be for up to an hour...maybe more
normal.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 3, 2014)

And the warmer the room the longer it will take. Wish our Vermont had matched the new color scheme but the Dovre was as nice.


----------

